
Show HN: Run.travel – Run a marathon. Track your flights, hotels, and rentals - joeframbach
https://run.travel
======
joeframbach
My wife is 29/50 for US states. We fly a lot, and stay in a lot of hotels, and
rent a lot of cars. It would be helpful to have a website to keep track of
several trips in various stages of planning.

So we built run.travel to help you find and plan your next marathon. I hope
you like it!

This is just the first release. There are several more things I want to get
done:

\- Search more places than just Active.com. Active was the easiest to do.

\- Hotel and rental car search. Flights was the more important one to do in
the first round.

\- Freeform note-taking to store flight info, hotel info.

\- Email alerts or push notifications on race-weekend.

\- Better platform for sharing post-race reports.

If you're planning an upcoming flight, try out the fight search on run.travel,
it'll really help us out.

